# [gelöst]DVD /dev/hdc weg

## Takumo

Hallo!

Mein DVD Laufwerk funktiniert nicht mehr. Als ich das überprüft habe, stellte ich fest, dass die Datei /dev/hdc auch gar nicht mehr existiert.

was soll ich machen?  :Sad: ((Last edited by Takumo on Sat Apr 21, 2007 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakjo

Erst frage, was hast du gemacht?

System änderungen? Kernel Update?

Wenn nicht, wird es noch vom Bios erkannt?

Kable geprüft?

Kannst du noch von booten?

Udev upgrade?

----------

## Max Steel

ein unüberlegtes etc-update das deine udev-Regeln für DVD überschrieb, oder so?

----------

## Takumo

Also das Laufwerk ist ganz sicher nicht defekt, da es unter Wiindows läuft.

Ein Kernelupdate ist mir nicht bekannt.

Sollte ich udev neukompilieren?

----------

## Marlo

 *Takumo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  dass die Datei /dev/hdc auch gar nicht mehr existiert. 
> 
> 

 

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ? Kernel Update? 
> 
> 

 

Seit 2.19 ist der Kernel für einige boards nicht mehr voll brauchbar.

He Takumo,

welchen Cipsatz hast du denn?

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Takumo

Ich benutze die gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6

```
festuca takumo # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1650 XT (Primary) (PCIE)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1650 XT (Secondary) (PCIE)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:02.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

```

----------

## Takumo

ja?  :Sad: (((((

----------

## cyrus

 *Quote:*   

> Ein Kernelupdate ist mir nicht bekannt. 

 

gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6 ist doch erst vor wenigen Tagen als stabel markiert worden. Also hast du wahrscheinlich doch ein Kernel-Update gemacht?

Ist dein Laufwerk per S-ATA oder per P-ATA an den JMicron Controller angeschlossen? Hast du SATA_AHCI=y und CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y ? Erscheint dein Laufwerk vielleicht jetzt unter /dev/sr0 statt /dev/hdc ? Taucht dein Laufwerk in der Ausgabe von dmesg auf ?

----------

## Takumo

Ich habe diesen Kernel schon seit längerer Zeit, auch als er noch ~amd64 war!

Habe SATA! /dev/sr0 gibt es auch nicht.

SATA_AHCI=y und CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y  finde ich gar nicht in meiner config!

hdc taucht bei dmesg auf

```
festuca takumo # dmesg | grep hdc

Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linux-2.6.20 ro root=303 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linux-2.6.20 ro root=303 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-S183L, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

festuca takumo #

```

----------

## dakjo

Wat soll den das ide-scsi?

Wer braucht sowas noch?

----------

## Takumo

Das weiß ich nicht. Habe das aus einem Forum abkopiert und in meine lilo.conf getan, damit mein Framebuffer funktioniert ^^

----------

## cyrus

 *Takumo wrote:*   

> Das weiß ich nicht. Habe das aus einem Forum abkopiert und in meine lilo.conf getan, damit mein Framebuffer funktioniert ^^

 

Dann nimm das hdc=ide-scsi doch mal raus. Gehts dann wieder?

----------

## Takumo

Jaaaa! es geht ^^

Vielen dank ^^

----------

## schachti

 *Takumo wrote:*   

> Das weiß ich nicht. Habe das aus einem Forum abkopiert und in meine lilo.conf getan, damit mein Framebuffer funktioniert ^^

 

<Moralpredigt>

Kopiere nie einen Befehl aus ${externeQuelle}, ohne zu wissen, was dieser Befehl tut!

</Moralpredigt>

Der Teil hdc=ide-scsi hat mit Framebuffer nichts zu tun, dafür ist nur der Teil video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr.

Bevor Du das nächste Mal auf's Geratewohl Boot-Parameter angibst: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO.html.

----------

